#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Steel frame design manual-AISC-360-05

## eng.md1

Hello everyone

I have uploaded (*steel frame design manual-AISC-360-05*) as a PDF format


you can download it from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Steel frame design manual-AISC-360-05

----------


## pupakung

Thank you!!

----------


## racp12

Mr. eng.md1,
Link is no longer valid. Could you, please, reupload file?

----------


## zeroeg12

Could you please reupload it?

Thanks.

----------


## gcelayac

the 360-16 aisc is free in this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks.

----------


## racp12

Mr. gcelayac,
Thanks a lot

----------

